# Savinelli Roma Deluxe



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi, new to this forum section , very impressed with the Coffee forum so hoping that someone has a link to an instruction / user manual for a Savinelli Roma ?? I was told it was similar to a Zacconi but cannot find out anything on a google search. My first try at a lever machine but first impression is that the lever is very stiff so probably needs re- lubing ??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@foxyany chance of some nice piccies please 😋


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> @foxyany chance of some nice piccies please 😋


 @foxy I second this! Pictures please 😁


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thank you for your responses, photos as below, might be looking to sell this when I get the clean up arranged and the seals inspected. Has anyone any idea of a fair asking price ?

It has several baskets unused with it .


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

foxy said:


> Thank you for your responses, photos as below, might be looking to sell this when I get the clean up arranged and the seals inspected. Has anyone any idea of a fair asking price ?
> 
> It has several baskets unused with it .
> 
> ...


 I love this!! She is gorgeous. Going by prices on ebay for similar zacconi machines anything from about £200 to £350 maybe. You should post in the valuation section of the forum. Some other lever heads might have a better valuation for you. I absolutely love this though!!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Ooooow it's a square La Pavoni....i likes it a lot (apart from the eagle).

Ahhhhhh finger-prints (picture 3 & 4) ....get that polishing cloth out !! :classic_tongue:


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Found this (click to read) other post; please accept my apologies if you've already seen/read it.


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Your report about the fingerprints is very valid as the machine had just been re-assembled after seals etc lubed...a weak excuse !!


----------



## oskuk (Oct 20, 2020)

any help?

http://www.zacconi.net/en/riviera_en.pdf


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for that, it is of help ...not sure about the description within the pdf. "

"It has the return of the lever automatic rifle to motivating force."


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Exercise temperature 120°C. ‼


----------



## foxy (Nov 14, 2016)

Thank you, just bought a 121 temp one as a spare.


----------

